# AKAIO Purchased



## Another World (Apr 1, 2009)

*AKAIO Purchased*
All good things must come to an end!



In a radically unexpected turn of events, Team Acekart has finalized the purchase of AKAIO. Normmatt and Smiths began negotiation discussions in February of this year. The original pitch was to sell the source code outright, but the final agreement is much different. Smiths is no longer on the development team. Normmatt, however, is being kept on the project as the maintainer of the source until the new firmware merge is completed. “We got great homebrew launching homebrew called Menudo, and Normmatt will have it work in AKAIO very soon,” according to the lead programmer of the Official Bliss-Merged Firmware.

SoulAnger, who contacted me with a statement, only had to say that he sold Menudo for a lump sum, and that he no longer owns the source code. He also provided me with a screen capture of the unreleased BETA firmware (see the top of the post).

Normmatt has started pumping out fixes for AKAIO. Currently 31 games have been fixed (see "Loader Fix" link below). I believe this might be his last ditch effort to make his beloved firmware as perfect as possible before it changes hands.

Finally, as if this news was not enough, I have a small edited snippet of a conversation which went on in #acekard.

CODE so the code is sold, and acekard owns the rights?
 yes, they ****in’ left me out 
 NorM NORM! I told you, I told you
 what happened?
 it isn’t you, it's that n00b SoulAnger
 he sold his code with a request that Smiths- is not allowed to touch it, another_world
 Smiths- there is nothing we can do about it now. 
 pfft, I have a real job anyways. **** them.
 so what happens now?
 AKAIO gets a new Icon based homebrew launcher, I get paid, and eventually they maintain the source, not us.
 wait, wait.. so akaio is essentially dead after this? you won’t update it?
Quits: Smiths- (*@*) (www.gbatemp.net)
 after v1.5, I will only have the right to OK certain changes and fix the loaders. The firmware, UI, cheat engine, and my proprietary DMA modes will be updated by them.
 I guess it’s time to release nOS.
 ?




1/1/09 Loader Fix



Discuss


----------



## science (Apr 1, 2009)

WTF! This freaking sucks! This was waaay better than the Acekard team firmware... I know they are probably going to eff it up some how. I hope I am wrong though. 

I may have to trade in my RPG if this is really bad...


----------



## Ferrariman (Apr 1, 2009)

I wonder what nOS is...

This can't be good news, I guess.

I'll take that RPG off your hands, my lovely science...


----------



## acidrain (Apr 1, 2009)

2 words: norm O/S!! FTW


----------



## gumbyscout (Apr 1, 2009)

this better be april fools


----------



## kai445 (Apr 1, 2009)

I detest this. Thankfully I still have my R4


----------



## Ferrariman (Apr 1, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I detest april fools day.
> 
> QUOTEthis is probably april fools


Are you kidding me?


----------



## Reaper (Apr 1, 2009)

If this isn't a joke then that sucks grass grapes.


----------



## Trygle12 (Apr 1, 2009)

Whoah...


This is terribad.

lol :[


Nice filtering of my text, BTW. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It would be nice to know who exactly changed my acronym! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nol


----------



## Link5084 (Apr 1, 2009)

gumbyscout said:
			
		

> this better be april fools



It's not a joke, it's real


----------



## Ballistic (Apr 1, 2009)

Smell april fools.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 1, 2009)

*suspicious*
hmmm....
nothing huge this year?


----------



## Diablo1123 (Apr 1, 2009)

Last year this site was purchased by ...
forget was it cnet or something?


This year, AKAIO is purchased by Acekard...


----------



## zincsterio (Apr 1, 2009)

April fools.


----------



## Martiin (Apr 1, 2009)

scaring me already!
;D
;O





*thats my april fools lol


----------



## Untouchable757 (Apr 1, 2009)

oh no wait. what time is it oh yeah April Fools.

Wait stop messing with me. I was really looking and Acekard for my DSi. If this is a joke this is a sick one. I already have the damn thing at my house and the DSi preorderd


----------



## Tozarian (Apr 1, 2009)

This better not be real!


----------



## science (Apr 1, 2009)

Untouchable757 said:
			
		

> oh no wait. what time is it oh yeah April Fools.
> 
> Wait stop messing with me. I was really looking and Acekard for my DSi. If this is a joke this is a sick one. I already have the damn thing at my house and the DSi preorderd



I wish too man. I won an AK2i in the Tempmas contests and have an RPG...


----------



## War (Apr 1, 2009)

What's so bad about this? AKAIO is now owned by the AceKard team so they can do whatever they want with it? 

Also, what was that bit about SoulAnger and menuDO? I didn't really understand.


----------



## golden (Apr 1, 2009)

well i will wait until april 2-3rd before saying anything about the subject. The similarities between last year's and this year's prank are uncanny. Nobody can deny that. That's why I am waiting to see how this plays out. Meanwhile, happy april fools everyone.


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (Apr 1, 2009)

>_> inside jokes are not understandable. Good thing I have a Cyclo I guess? As long as they`re not purchased by the ds-x team, I`ll be fine. Although dancing evo leds could be cool.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Apr 1, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> What's so bad about this? AKAIO is now owned by the AceKard team so they can do whatever they want with it?


If Acekard team was good, they would've down what AKAIO have wouldn't they?


----------



## Normmatt (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry guys, but this is infact true, It was supposed to be posted on the official acekard site today but they haven't updated it as of yet. I did update the loaders earlier today to try and get the firmware as good as possible before Acekard finally take over development. It is in the best interests of my self to get out while I still can. I've been the only one maintaining AKAIO recently and its been hard so the decision was made to sell AKAIO and move onto another project. nOS ftw!


----------



## face56 (Apr 1, 2009)

nOS = AKAIO2?


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 1, 2009)

Sellouts...

Nice.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 1, 2009)

Aw god dammit! I guess this means that this new microwave is worthless now.....


----------



## ratx (Apr 1, 2009)

After last years effort this is a bit weak; but it was always gonna be a challenge to top that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 HAF everyone


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## JPH (Apr 1, 2009)

April Fools?
yes? no?


Last time I checked the staff wasn't doing an april fools this year, we were gonna just let it slide since you cant beat the cnet prank lol


----------



## Chanser (Apr 1, 2009)

Would like to see UGO bought GBATemp.


----------



## Extreme Coder (Apr 1, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> What's so bad about this? AKAIO is now owned by the AceKard team so they can do whatever they want with it?
> 
> Also, what was that bit about SoulAnger and menuDO? I didn't really understand.


From what I understand:
SoulAnger was developing an alternative menu system, MenuDO.
When he sold it to AceKard team, he had a condition that Smiths cannot touch the source at all, so as a result, he will not be developing with Normatt when AK Team takes AKAIO.

I'm hoping for the best, but I don't really know what will happen..

Anyone doubts this is an April Fools?


----------



## nitrodude150 (Apr 1, 2009)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! SOOOOOO FUNNNY! I LOVE APRIL FOOLS DAY!!!!!! ppsssh "nOS" OMG! GHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Reaper (Apr 1, 2009)

Did anyone notice
*Team Acekart*?


----------



## VatoLoco (Apr 1, 2009)

Maaaaaaaan, this cant be good thing=(  I saw it coming though, with all the drinking and bickering, AKAIO was bound to degenerate...and now sold. sigh...time to go back to my R4


----------



## Diablo1123 (Apr 1, 2009)

Reaper said:
			
		

> Did anyone notice
> *Team Acekart*?



Lololol
Didn't notice


----------



## XxXNEROXxX (Apr 1, 2009)

Reaper said:
			
		

> Did anyone notice
> *Team Acekart*?




Finally someone noticed it after 2 pages.....

P.S.


----------



## Jdbye (Apr 1, 2009)

Is this this year's GBAtemp april fools?
If so, it sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's not even related to GBAtemp.


----------



## h8uthemost (Apr 1, 2009)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> Last year this site was purchased by ...
> forget was it cnet or something?
> 
> 
> This year, AKAIO is purchased by Acekard...



Except this is a lot more believable than that ridiculous CNET take over joke from last year. I don't think anyone believed that lie.


----------



## mymotherisaduck (Apr 1, 2009)

happy 4-1-9 to u too


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 1, 2009)

Since April Fools is now flash card specific, we can do one that Team Cyclops finally released their new GUI.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Apr 1, 2009)

If this was true, no wonder we dont have any updates on Acekard. They waited for the AKAIO to fix some problems and suddenly, they'll just get it from Normatt and Smiths.

Hmmm....I hope this is just a prank. I'll just wait till tomorrow

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Another World (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm working on 5hrs of sleep and a 14 mile bike ride. The main post had a typo. perhaps you all missed this...



			
				Normmatt said:
			
		

> Sorry guys, but this is infact true, It was supposed to be posted on the official acekard site today but they haven't updated it as of yet. I did update the loaders earlier today to try and get the firmware as good as possible before Acekard finally take over development. It is in the best interests of my self to get out while I still can. I've been the only one maintaining AKAIO recently and its been hard so the decision was made to sell AKAIO and move onto another project. nOS ftw!



as of today this is very real.

-another world


----------



## Sharpz (Apr 1, 2009)

nOS=new Operating System?


----------



## SylvWolf (Apr 1, 2009)

C'mon guys, this is obviously fake. If it was real, they would have waited a week, or at least a couple of days. Not as good as the CNet one, but beats out Opium's R4 firmware prank from last year. Before anybody gets upset, wait a week, then see if anything changes. Then get upset.

P.S. Don't believe any news on the net today.


----------



## dilav (Apr 1, 2009)

weird, idk how to feel about this, and i dont know if this is real. lol w/e im not going to trust the web for the next few day.


----------



## JPH (Apr 1, 2009)

After reading this through again, I don't know how this would be an April fools? How is firmware merging bad or whatever?


----------



## Sharpz (Apr 1, 2009)

JPH said:
			
		

> After reading this through again, I don't know how this would be an April fools? How is firmware merging bad or whatever?



FW merging is bad because of slow and crappy updates from the AK team.We've been accustomed to the awesome quick updates from Normmatt and Smiths and know that the AK team will screw up and fail.


----------



## SaltyDog (Apr 1, 2009)

Smiths used way too little swearing for it to be convincing. If it was littered with far more cursing I would have bought it!!


----------



## Dingler (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 1, 2009)

If this is true, I dont really care.

If this is a joke, it fails hard.


THERE I SAID IT!!!


----------



## Devante (Apr 1, 2009)

Indeed April Fools. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'

However, my heart did sink for a minute guys! /angry


----------



## Lookie401 (Apr 1, 2009)

I guess AKAIO is the new R4. lol

FUN!


----------



## ahtin (Apr 1, 2009)

last year topic is much more funny. I love the CNET one


----------



## EliteKill (Apr 1, 2009)

Dingler said:
			
		

>


+1


----------



## ZeD (Apr 1, 2009)

I really hope this is not true.  i brought myself an Acekard for the purpose of the supper quick update of AKAIO lol :'(


----------



## Giangsta (Apr 1, 2009)

Obvious April Fools


----------



## Ballistic (Apr 1, 2009)

I would've wanted NormOS


----------



## Normmatt (Apr 1, 2009)

Ballistic said:
			
		

> I would've wanted NormOS



NormOS is real


----------



## Politoed82 (Apr 1, 2009)

I think its an april's fool


----------



## kesadisan (Apr 1, 2009)

man that was cool menu
and... it's not april fool huh?


----------



## granville (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, this April Fools joke was a little underwhelming. I was expecting maybe something like the site was officially closing due to losing ALL data from an attack by the Conficker worm.


----------



## KeitaroBaka (Apr 1, 2009)

Smells like a big april fool.

This is the day the Internet should be shut down to prevent all those pranks.


----------



## Smartpal (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow I'm shocked to hear this but I guess what happens is meant to happen. Wait is this a April Fool's joke? >


----------



## elfsander (Apr 1, 2009)

April fools 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Funny attempt, but the one on The Pirate Bay is even funnier


----------



## florian (Apr 1, 2009)

akaio firmware is dead ???


----------



## Pendor (Apr 1, 2009)

Ichigo Kurosaki said:
			
		

> elfsander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elfsander (Apr 1, 2009)

Warner Bros "has aquired" TPB.

http://microse.nl/downloads/extern/WBTPB.pdf


----------



## Smartpal (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice art on TBP home page.


----------



## ryohki (Apr 1, 2009)

let's just pretend this is real, after all... 
what do you think this will mean?
we can still have akaio, but have to pay for it?
they sit on it and do nothing?
we wait paitently for nOS
we form an angry mob.....

hey!



hey!


wait! I wasn't done yet!




ah, whatever... where's my pitchfork?


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 1, 2009)

This is obviously too lame to be the main prank, seriously now.

Keep you eyes peeled people, trust nothing!


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Apr 1, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> This is obviously too lame to be the main prank, seriously now.
> 
> Keep you eyes peeled people, trust nothing!


Are we allowed you trust you?


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 1, 2009)

I know people feel obliged to do an April Fools, but if it's just going to be the same "OMG, terrible/amazing news about something people on this website are interested in" that every site does every year then... Well, yeah, it's a little flat and just going through the motions.

Best thing to do with April Fools would be to collaborate with someone who's working on some kind of exploit or whatever and get them to release the first video showing it in action on April the 1st - complete with deliberate cuts in the video and a name which is an anagram of April Fools.  Then once everyone's spent all morning pointing out all the reasons it's fake, release it


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 1, 2009)

april fools! if there was a deal they wouldnt post a chat log lol


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 1, 2009)

Stay on topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!

So many trashed posts, I mean, what are you trying to do?! Get this closed down.....I have no interest in this news other then keeping this thread clean....
Normatt posted here himself saying that this is real, deal has been made and AKAIO is sold..Live with that..

I don't know why everybody is complaining, just wait for couple of weeks and nOS will be released! http://code.google.com/p/nosds/

And stop spamming this thread, I don't see you go around other threads today and trashing them!


----------



## x-mah-D (Apr 1, 2009)

If you haven't noticed Where PISSED off cause smiths got the boot and no more akaio mean no quick updates
nOS Bah more scapegoats come on.
I Hate the fucking ds _scene_ Because nothings going for it.
All we have is a bunch of corrupt pirate companys turky slapin one another


----------



## Ryu X (Apr 1, 2009)

Is this an April Fools or its actually really the end of AKAIO?  I really don't want to have to go and buy another flash card.  It doesn't say anywhere in the OP that its not an April Fools.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 1, 2009)

x-mah-D said:
			
		

> If you haven't noticed Where PISSED off cause smiths got the boot and no more akaio mean no quick updates
> nOS Bah more scapegoats come on.
> I Hate the fucking ds _scene_ Because nothings going for it.
> All we have is a bunch of corrupt pirate companys turky slapin one another
> ...


Read trough thread and you'll see that Normatt himself said that he decided to sold it..it's not the end of AKAIO, it's just, from now on, it'll be updated by TA and not Norm..

And how come nobody sees it, nOS is under development, do you really think that Normatt would sell AKAIO if he didn't have something better planned out?!?!


*http://code.google.com/p/nosds/*


----------



## SylvWolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Toni, I'm not trying to be a douche here, but they posted this news on APRIL FOOL'S DAY. No big news will be believed today, that's just the way it is. If this is really real, than this post should be locked/deleted, forgotten about, and reposted in a week. Otherwise, everyone will think it's a joke and will "spam" this topic until tomorrow.


----------



## elfsander (Apr 1, 2009)

Ofcourse he would say it's real, because he's the one that started the joke.

It's an April's fools joke, if you remove all posts telling the truth or not.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 1, 2009)

Valkrys said:
			
		

> Toni, I'm not trying to be a douche here, but they posted this news on APRIL FOOL'S DAY. No big news will be believed today, that's just the way it is. If this is really real, than this post should be locked/deleted, forgotten about, and reposted in a week. Otherwise, everyone will think it's a joke and will "spam" this topic until tomorrow.


I'm not telling you what to think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I see the situation, and I'm not going into it....All I'm saying is DON'T POST OFFTOPIC HERE!!
When you post things that are offtopic to the subject, we have to remove them..

So you can discuss AKAIO being sold, you can talk about smiths being kicked out, or if this is a good move..But 4 pages of THIS IS A LIE! just don't cut it......


----------



## SoulAnger (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh c'mon! >_<
Another World, didnt I just told you it is waay too early to announce this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				x-mah-D said:
			
		

> If you haven't noticed Where PISSED off cause smiths got the boot and no more akaio mean no quick updates
> nOS Bah more scapegoats come on.
> I Hate the fucking ds _scene_ Because nothings going for it.
> All we have is a bunch of corrupt pirate companys turky slapin one another


Then why dont you get a PSP, if you hate this scene so much.
Dude seriously, go read all your posts, you need some help.

edit: I just noticed.. Why did you quoted a chat, that made me look so bad.


----------



## agony (Apr 1, 2009)

I have to say I'm absolutely happy I saw this. Thought none of of the sitse I went will have no major news.


----------



## SylvWolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Valkrys said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Point taken. I guess the rules need to enforced even today, eh?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 1, 2009)

Valkrys said:
			
		

> Point taken. I guess the rules need to enforced even today, eh?


Yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Exactly what I'm trying to say, thanks for understanding!


----------



## ShadowXP (Apr 1, 2009)

this is real, I am a beta tester for Team Acekard's new firmware which uses the AKAIO source.


----------



## LUGiA (Apr 1, 2009)

When can we buy this new AKAIO FW and for how much

also anyone tested the New AKAIO loader


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 1, 2009)

I smell an April and a Fool.


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 1, 2009)

Coulda done better this year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then again I'm not up to date with flash carts and stuff these days


----------



## Normmatt (Apr 1, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> I smell an April and a Fool.



Yes i am a fool for having sex with April, I was sober and gave in to her charms. Ohh how i regret that decision now


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 1, 2009)

April Fool


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 1, 2009)

I expected a better April Fools Day prank then this. Shame on you guys, you had me last year. Now its obvious!


----------



## Zerrix (Apr 1, 2009)

lol, good april joke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but the one from last year was waaaay better ^^


----------



## Noitora (Apr 1, 2009)

April fools for sure.


----------



## Smiths (Apr 1, 2009)

.....

Woke up from my drunken stupor and went "wtf? i'm the april fool?"

then saw the chat log, compared to my own... and yeah... that took place. (Was watching hockey and drinking, damned if i remember a thing from last night.)

Here's my chat log from this morning first thing after some liquid and excedrin:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> [07:47]  just saw headline in RSS
> [07:49]  huh
> [07:49]  guess it ain't a april fools
> [07:49]  fuck
> [07:49]  gmail just checked



Welp... i'm pissed.
hope ya brick some AK2is, Norm.  Ya fairy fuck.

Thanks for agreeing to this bullshit.  Damn good I got a real job, unlike your new zealand sheep screwing inbred ass.

I'll just update my own damn source and use it for myself.
Screw these n00bs... enjoy them, ya sell out.

"HOW I START CARD! TELL ME HOW TO WIPE MY ASS! WHAT IS A NINTENDO?"

"I WANT CHEAT WHERE IS MAGIC CHEAT BUTTON?"

"WHY MY DS NO POKEMON POKEMON GTA POKEMON GTA GTA POKEMON POKEMON GTA POKEMON GTA GTA POKEMON POKEMON GTA POKEMON GTA GTA "


And fuck you too Narin, whereever you are. No doubt you had a hand in this.


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 1, 2009)

I feel bad for Smiths, why did he have to be left out?


----------



## azotyp (Apr 1, 2009)

Ok stupid question is that screen at the beginning of this topic from akaio if so, what option I must turn on to have that kind of icon view ?

ps this news is propably


----------



## dewback (Apr 1, 2009)

if this is an April Fools prank why is akaio linked in Acekards download page

http://www.acekard.com/download.php


----------



## kira_leingod (Apr 1, 2009)

It's real guys, normann posted on like page 3, saying so.


----------



## Akothegreat (Apr 1, 2009)

Must be payment for letting have DSi and AK2i for the both of them...
AKAIO is for Acekard, but still...

And I don't understand much of their talk in the Ak forum
that sucks


----------



## Defiance (Apr 1, 2009)

Well I really don't know much about team Acekard, and I have no idea wtf AKAIO is, but I'm sure it sucks.


----------



## Zerotance (Apr 1, 2009)

who is this team





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Acekart


?

I know a team called acekard, but not acekart!

this is april fools lol!


----------



## Minox (Apr 1, 2009)

Zerotance said:
			
		

> who is this team
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May I ask how a simple misspelling of the name equals Aprils fools?

It's a honest mistake, anyone could've made it.


----------



## Tomy Sakazaki (Apr 1, 2009)

Going to rescue my old SuperCard Lite from the drawer after these news. And afterall, I don't want AKAIO kernel far more updated than the official, let AceKard team do their work.

Smiths, you can start the AKRK (Acekard Ruler Kernel) to control every DS with Acekards on the world so hackers can have computacional power to break the protections of DSi systems


----------



## iamtheWalrus (Apr 1, 2009)

God Damnit!!! Why do companies have to ruin homebrew all the time!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yeah I kind of knew it was a prank. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Couldn't be bothered reading every post.


----------



## radorn (Apr 1, 2009)

dewback said:
			
		

> if this is an April Fools prank why is akaio linked in Acekards download page
> 
> http://www.acekard.com/download.php



I think that's been there for a good while, actually. That was how I found out about AKAIO, if I remember correctly.
Anyway, I won't believe any of this until at least tomorrow.


----------



## ConJ (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah AKAIO has been linked on the official site for a while now.

But this HAS to be a joke.


----------



## Doggy124 (Apr 1, 2009)

Well..there is no "gamefaq" on the banner this time. so, I guess this must be a joke.


----------



## m-p{3} (Apr 1, 2009)

If that is really the case, I'll just sell my AceKard 2, and get something else.

Otherwise, nice April's Fool.


----------



## Fat D (Apr 1, 2009)

IRC logs are starting to become the #1 proof of something being intended as a joke. See also: TehSkeen's hackershipping.


----------



## bolmedias (Apr 1, 2009)

April 1st anyone? Too obvious.


----------



## Maktub (Apr 1, 2009)

lol, this is so totally NOT AFD...


----------



## _Burai_ (Apr 1, 2009)

If this isn't AFD joke then


----------



## PuyoDead (Apr 1, 2009)

My first thought was, "maybe there's some kind of "code" in the game icons!". Nah. Although, I am pretty proud of knowing all the game titles but one just from memory.

TMPASAAZ
PCCSNTEK
EKPMBCMP
SMVB?NNW


Oh, and have fun with the AF stuff, that's cool. But Toni, don't go and say people saying, "duh, april fool's joke!" are flooding the board with crap. Also, the massive modding is downright rude.


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 1, 2009)

edit:
[salient point omitted]


----------



## Link5084 (Apr 1, 2009)

WHAT? Are you guys bluffing?

This news is real! This news is so real, that all the other flashcart developers are being put to shame. You guys are just mad arent ya!


----------



## Smatchmo (Apr 1, 2009)

i don't believe!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





i _won't_ believe it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




repost this story tomorrow when it's not april fool's day, plz.  
i already fell for the Guardian's hoax that it was gonna go to Twitter...


----------



## Briankealing (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, technically, team Acekard already owns AKAIO as it is made with Acekard's firmware.


----------



## granville (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh god, even Toni is sucking up to them and deleting our posts. XD


----------



## dewback (Apr 1, 2009)

radorn said:
			
		

> dewback said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I put this up to see if I could pull anyones leg. I know its an April fools joke.


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 1, 2009)

[salient point omitted]


----------



## Rankio (Apr 1, 2009)

Last year's joke was much better.


----------



## minhsan (Apr 1, 2009)

Guys just shut the hell up and get over it yeah it sucks big time but normmatt has a plan of his own so shut up and ride it out till normmatt is done with his now OS. god i mean how many people are pissed at this but dont rant about how much it sucks its gonna suck today just as bad as it will tomorrow. i mean yeah its posted on april 1 but how many things arent that are bad news. so if you would and i bet i speak for a lot of people when i say this.... THIS IS REAL SO ****ING DEAL WITH IT!!!!


----------



## PuyoDead (Apr 1, 2009)

I still have the site banner (with the CNET logo) saved somewhere. Fark's is pretty good, too. Oh, and Reddit. But Google always seems to have the best. GBATemp really likes to mess with people with terrible, depressing news; nothing ever funny or just downright silly (3D Chrome).


----------



## Splych (Apr 1, 2009)

I am gonna miss akAIO now. At least when it was in the hands of our fellow GBAtemp members. All I can look up to is nOS. And with MenuDO.... I am not sure what is happening now...


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 2, 2009)

[salient point omitted]


----------



## JPH (Apr 2, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> [salient point omitted]


Nice pic!
Def. going to make a skin out of that for the AKAIO


----------



## Reaper (Apr 2, 2009)

Did anyone notice Another World posting
*As of today this is real*


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice one Another World. Even though I didn't believe it it sure did spark some type of emotional response.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 2, 2009)

Well the "emotional response" was almost completely "this is an obvious lame April fool" sorry, try harder next year guys. Not a good prank at all.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 2, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> Oh god, even Toni is sucking up to them and deleting our posts. XD









Was just playing along....


----------



## MUDjoe2 (Apr 2, 2009)

Haha, you got me. I think I've learned the lesson to stay away from this site on April Fool's day. GG Gbatemp.


----------



## Splych (Apr 2, 2009)

LOL> And I thought this was totally real xD


----------



## Another World (Apr 2, 2009)

eh, i had fun. =)

i'm very happy with everyone who thought it was lame, it means i upset'ed you. hehe. everyone who wants to do better, work hard, get promoted to staff, and post your own april fool's joke next year. until then stop acting like you could have come up with something better. i've yet to see a post by any of you [complainers] with your own joke.

thanks toni, your edits were great. it kept the joke alive that much longer!

yea so the two things that gave it away... 

i called them team acekart, but later said that was a typo. but it was obvious that it wasn't, if you follow any of my posts you know i don't post anything with out researching and if i post a mistake, i fix it.

i did put "as of today" in one of my responses. that’s because as of the this day, the 1st of april, it was "real." 

it was obvious it was a joke but it seems some people took it way to seriously. a few people were in such distraught over the news! HAHA.

yea, i had fun.

-another world


----------



## m-p{3} (Apr 2, 2009)

I guess this April's Fool also let the community to pass a message: It's only when something like this that really happens that we remember how useful you were. Hope that you continue all this generous work for the common mortals that most of us are


----------



## JPH (Apr 2, 2009)

pwnt :o~

ps this can die now ok


----------



## SonicRax (Apr 2, 2009)

... You know, I can't believe I fell for this. DAMN YOU ANOTHER WORLD. D:


----------



## MUDjoe2 (Apr 2, 2009)

I wonder how many people threw out their Acekards today, haha.


----------



## JPH (Apr 2, 2009)

Sorry for closing, figured the new topic would be used for the April Fools aftermath discussion.

Enjoy ranting, but be nice about it yo. 

*hi-five Another World*


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 2, 2009)

Another World said:
			
		

> eh, i had fun. =)
> 
> i'm very happy with everyone who thought it was lame, it means i upset'ed you. hehe. everyone who wants to do better, work hard, get promoted to staff, and post your own april fool's joke next year. until then stop acting like you could have come up with something better. i've yet to see a post by any of you [complainers] with your own joke.



Of course all that counts is the pranker had his fun, thats the point of pranking!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But next year boys, if Im staff (yeah right) I shall help you organise a prank that will bring every member of this forum down to their knees!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 2, 2009)

Another World said:
			
		

> eh, i had fun. =)
> 
> i'm very happy with everyone who thought it was lame, it means i upset'ed you. hehe. everyone who wants to do better, work hard, get promoted to staff, and post your own april fool's joke next year. until then stop acting like you could have come up with something better. i've yet to see a post by any of you [complainers] with your own joke.
> 
> ...



I had fun too.....I didn't want to remove all posts, but just enough of them so it looks like thread is moderated, and we're serious!
Nice job on this! Nothing big, but big enough to worry some people, and piss off some more!


----------



## War (Apr 2, 2009)

You guys are messed up. "This sucks, try harder next year" Its not like the staff HAS to have an April Fool's joke.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 2, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> You guys are messed up. "This sucks, try harder next year" Its not like the staff HAS to have an April Fool's joke.


Couldn't agree more!

We're just trying to have some fun, there is nothing to dislike about AF day!


----------



## nitrodude150 (Apr 2, 2009)

BEST April Fool's Joke YET!!! GOOD JOB!! I LOVE YOU ALL


----------



## Martiin (Apr 2, 2009)

nitrodude150 said:
			
		

> *cough* lame *cough*



what are you trying to prove..
ahhaha


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 2, 2009)

Wait a minute...


----------



## CheatingSoi (Apr 2, 2009)

I dont understand why people fell for this. I knew right away after reading that conversation that it was fake. It didnt seem real. Anyway, I really liked the Icon feature tho. That needs to be implemented


----------



## Another World (Apr 2, 2009)

CheatingSoi said:
			
		

> I really liked the Icon feature tho. That needs to be implemented




i've been told it would require a major rewrite, so i don't know if it will ever happen. i do agree tho, the icon mode would be great!

-another world


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 2, 2009)

Okay, that picture of the gorilla on the front page makes up for the bad joke.


----------



## Another World (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks to jph for that image =). looking back it is really great how irc members, the akaio team, soulanger, and gbatemp staff all came together (randomly) to pull this off. no one had any clue i was going to do this. as far as the staff knew there was no april fools joke this year.

-another world


----------



## SoulAnger (Apr 2, 2009)

It was an april fools joke? O_O
I got fooled!


----------



## Reaper (Apr 2, 2009)

Should've done a Communist takeover prank. NG and SRR are doing it at their sites


----------



## Akothegreat (Apr 2, 2009)

I didn't know it was April Fools day yesterday
hahah!


----------



## skawo96 (Apr 2, 2009)

*looks on the front page*

I knew it.


----------



## Simplify (Apr 2, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Couldn't agree more!
> 
> We're just trying to have some fun,* there is nothing to dislike about AF day*!




There's a lot to dislike about AF day.

It causes a lot of people unnecessary stress, pisses a lot of people off and ruins a lot of peoples days.

All so you can have a little laugh the next day and say "hur hur hur, we totally fooled you."

Luckily for me i don't believe much i read on the internet, let alone on April fools day. So the only thing that bothered me about this was the fact that they actually did it.

I don't see the point in AF's day really, except for exploiting a lot of peoples foolishness and using it to hurt them.

Wonder how many people saw this, and decided to buy a different product, or throw away their old acekard and get an R4..

But hey long as you guys can laugh at them the next day and rub it in there faces right!! 

Point being, you can think there's nothing to dislike about AF's. But then you sir, are the true fool.


----------



## redact (Apr 2, 2009)

Simplify said:
			
		

> Wonder how many people saw this, and decided to buy a different product, or throw away their old acekard and get an R4..



if somebody decided to throw away a perfectly good cart and replace it with a dead one just because they thought that an unofficial firmware would be updated by somebody else than they are just stupid, end of story.


----------



## kesadisan (Apr 2, 2009)

Cool Gorila, did you keep that one at home? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anyway, if the menu layout was really like that
i buy up Acekard


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 2, 2009)

Simplify said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol Jesus Christ calm down bro. Even though I didnt think the joke was the best that could be done, it did get a good reaction out of people, positive and negative, which was the point of it. And quite frankly if it effected someone the way you say, to lets say throw their cart away, or completely change their choice in cart, they deserved to get pranked! And to be honest, they shouldnt be allowed on the internet at all.

p0wned!


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Apr 2, 2009)

Surely the main point is that every single year, GBAtemp runs a really crap April Fools and then misses the point that it's only meant to be until 12PM, the fact that this rubbish April Fools continues to be there until the 2nd of April is just fail.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 2, 2009)

Simplify said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, you're analyzing it too much.....It's a tradition, maybe stupid to someone, but, I'll say it again......There is nothing to dislike about that day, most people know that it's a day for making pranks, the others that don't remember it get fooled, but it's nothing hurtful, it's just having a good time and taking a laugh.....
You can take this stuff to seriously, but then, it means your sense of humor is pretty much low!
Don't think about it, AF is not about thinking, just having a good time..

If you got offended by this joke, I'm really sorry..It wasn't Another Worlds intention, and sure wasn't any of us others! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lighten up!


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 2, 2009)

Failed, worse April fool gbatemp has done


----------



## unduthegun (Apr 2, 2009)

kesadisan said:
			
		

> Cool Gorila, did you keep that one at home?


That gorilla died a few yeas ago


----------



## kesadisan (Apr 2, 2009)

unduthegun said:
			
		

> kesadisan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oops my bad


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 2, 2009)

gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> Surely the main point is that every single year, GBAtemp runs a really crap April Fools and then misses the point that it's only meant to be until 12PM, the fact that this rubbish April Fools continues to be there until the 2nd of April is just fail.


That may be, but not everyone shares the same time zone


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 2, 2009)

Personally, I detest practical jokes. I only went along with the CNET thing last year because I figured it'd be a hard sell, and that my involvement would lend some credence to it. Felt pretty dirty in the aftermath though. I realize I'm in the minority, and most people enjoy seeing people "punk'd" or whatever. Just not my cup of tea.

Hopefully next year we can do something goofy, that's more up my alley.

[^salient point]


----------



## Simplify (Apr 2, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Haha, you're analyzing it too much.....It's a tradition, maybe stupid to someone, but, I'll say it again......*There is nothing to dislike about that day*, most people know that it's a day for making pranks, the others that don't remember it get fooled, but it's nothing hurtful, it's just having a good time and taking a laugh.....
> You can take this stuff to seriously, but then, it means your sense of humor is pretty much low!
> Don't think about it, AF is not about thinking, just having a good time..
> 
> ...




I'm all for a laugh, but my main problem with your statement the part which has been bolded.

To me its kind of like teasing the fat kid and saying, hey we're just having fun he needs to get a sense of humour.


Sure it can be funny as hell, but people need to realise the consequences of some jokes.

But i do agree that if anyone's that gullible to throw away a perfectly good cart then they probably shouldnt be on the internet =D

From what i've seen its like april fools day gives you a license to be a jack ass without thinking about the consequences!

Lastly, in refering to your statement above.
I guess what I'm trying to convey is that you should at least be aware of the issues and damage your jokes can cause.

Sure i did a lot of pranks and teasing when i was younger...but if i'd known about the emotional damage that i would have caused to that person i wouldn't have done it. 

Let me know if im getting my point across at all, im terrible at this sort of thing!


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Apr 2, 2009)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> gacktgacktgackt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So why isn't the April Fools put up 13 hours before GMT when the people on the Christmas Islands are all experiencing the most pointless day of the year?


----------



## Matt140 (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh thank god for that, I was starting to think it wasn't an April fools 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Few...


----------



## Another World (Apr 2, 2009)

Simplify said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a "crap" joke eh? why do you feel it’s crap, because it wasn't a plot to take over gbatemp or take down the world wide web? you must not know any of the facts related to this joke, the facts that ground it in actual reality. 1) norm and smiths did try to make a deal with acekard, for what exactly is their business and i won't repeat it here. 2) soulanger has been working on menudo for so long it has a following of diehard fans who would cringe at this news. 3) soulanger hangs out in #acekard, and has made mention (numerous times) that he wants to sell his project and get paid for it. 4) it is very plausible then, based on 1-3, that the two projects could have been merged.

i don’t blame you for not knowing those facts, if you aren’t in the acekard crowd, you probably wouldn’t have heard any of them. your response should have been something more like “wow, i totally didn’t get this joke, it went over my head. i hope that next year i actually get the joke so i can laugh about it. that way my posts about how bad it is will have credence."

finally, there is no rule, set in stone, of when a joke has to begin or end. i posted it on my own and i ended it april 1st around 7pm EST when i could physically be at my keyboard again. so what fails is your statement that everyone should function on your made up "aprils fool’s joke" schedule. 

as for your second statement of christmas island... that was an april fool's joke within a joke. stop taking the internet so seriously and have more fun. life is to short to be upset of this or any joke played on you.

-another world


----------

